# Dog strollers/buggies



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey, Im looking on getting a stroller/pushchair/buggy for my chi as cant bare to leave her alone at home if i ever have to go out for a few hours, And I figured if I have a stroller she would be able to come along with me if we had to go into anywhere not very dog friendly, Also shes going to get spayed soon so id love to keep an eye on her when im out and about so shes not picking out any stitches!!

have any of you got a stroller?

Has anyone got any websites or know of anywhere to get one from? Im in the UK but all the sites i have found are USA based  you guys get all the best stuff lol xxx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a stroller and I got mine off of ebay. I paid about $70 less from getting one off of ebay;-) I also get away with taking my guys in alot of less dog friendly places using it


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

hi i seen them at pets at home recently!!!
i havent got one because my hubby says no way to the thought of them but i would really love one too!!


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

nope i don't dh always laughs when i say i want one  plus i doubt i'd find one to hold all 5 of my chis


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

When we go out and about we always take the stroller for our girls. This last weekend we had all 3 of them in it. We go just about anywhere with them in it. If I throw a blanket over the top, no one even questions it. They just think that I have a baby sleeping under there (until they bark of course). I got it online but now I see that Petsmart has this one in both blue and pink for about $100.

Here's an old picture of CoCo and Cotton in it...


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

thats the one that is in pets at home i dont know if there is pink in it though!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I had a proper dog stroller but they wouldnt let me bring it on the bus in my road, so i had to give it back to my friend,then i got a carrier on wheels, but mostly the girls go together in a shopping trolley.Heres a few pics of my girls in strollers etc!
One i gave back.







My shopping trolley and girls.








my carrier on wheels.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

ive seen strollers in pets at home blue and pink ones also pet london do quite a cute one and also on ebay


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks everyone for the pics and help 

My bf has learnt to just roll his eyes when i talk about the buggy thang! but i think he'd love one really ;-)

Iv checked the pets at home website and cant find one on there, so i think im gonna go to them tomorrow and see what i can find! someone has said they have spotted them in pink there so ill have to have a look!! gonna check out ebay right now! ooh im all excited, those pics of your chis in them makes me want one even more hehe  xxxx


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> thanks everyone for the pics and help
> 
> My bf has learnt to just roll his eyes when i talk about the buggy thang! but i think he'd love one really ;-)


My dh has learned that they are a Chick Magnet.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

cocopuff said:


> My dh has learned that they are a Chick Magnet.


 
Mine too LOL! ;-)


----------

